# Photo session with Aero (pic heavy)



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

I got bored and took some pics so here they are.

Showing off for the mirror








I know Im cute!








Close up








Got your camera cord








Must get to that millet!


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

Stretch









Not allowed up there Aero!


----------



## Woodstock (Feb 25, 2011)

Very handsome bird!


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

Thank you!


----------



## Chez (Feb 17, 2011)

A real cutey!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Such a gorgeous tiel


----------



## Hu511 (Jan 9, 2011)

So he did turn out to be a cinnamon lutino after all (?)


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

Thanks everyone


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

So adorable...wish I could babysit!


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

Hu511 said:


> So he did turn out to be a cinnamon lutino after all (?)


Im not sure hes replaced alot of his body feathers and he does seem to have a yellowish/brownish wash on his neck and back as you can see but he hasnt lost any tail or flight feathers yet so im still waiting on those . So im not sure if he is yet?


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

roxy culver said:


> So adorable...wish I could babysit!


Roxy you would not want to babysit he is a little terror


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

O but I would....I stick him with my little terrors, close the door, and listen to them sing to each other. Although there might be some chasing, Fuzzy likes to chase new birds lol.


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

haha fuzzy enjoys a good game of tag how cute


----------



## pknight1120 (Feb 9, 2011)

Beautiful bird! I love lutinos and wf lutinos! I'm going to the birdfair this weekend to get a larger cage for my blue and gold macaw... How many tiels do you guys think i'll bring home? Lol


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

pknight1120 said:


> Beautiful bird! I love lutinos and wf lutinos! I'm going to the birdfair this weekend to get a larger cage for my blue and gold macaw... How many tiels do you guys think i'll bring home? Lol


Thanks! haha id want to bring all the tiels home! If i did my mom would kill me though


----------



## Cody (Feb 22, 2011)

CUTE!  Loving the close up, haha silly bird! 

Itchy always catches my camera cord, too!


----------

